# [Theme][HDPI][XHDPI] Lumino Theme Pack [Nova][Apex][Go]



## vicky (Aug 20, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









Lumino (HD) Theme Pack​
This is my first attempt at creating Icons from scratch. It has a total of 225 icons now. And I'm making more.

Please see the icons and let me know if you like them. :fingers-crossed:

Created a theme pack with these icons. This can be applied on Go Launcher, Apex Launcher, Nova Launcher etc.

* All new app icons themed and growing.
* Works with Nova Launcher, Apex Launcher, Go Launcher, ADW Launcher and others.
* Works on Jelly Bean devices too.
* Wallpapers included.
* New Icon request accepted. Drop your requests in comment.

There are two versions of this theme pack. Normal HDPI version, best for most mobile phones. And XHDPI (i.e. HD) version, best for tablets and newer high res mobile devices.



> Downloads:
> HDPI Version -
> 
> 
> ...


----------

